# How Would You Feel if Someone Mentioned a Mistake From Your Distant past?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2018)

Everyone makes mistakes; that is one thing about life that is almost certain. It is practically guaranteed that every person shall make at least one mistake over the course of their life (some may make more than do others), but, usually, any mistakes that a person makes are forgotten (or at least forgiven) as times passes. However, some mistakes never seem to be forgotten, no matter how much time passes, or others are forgotten, and then mentioned again after years of having not been mentioned.

            Therefore, this thread is to discuss how people may react if others revive old mistakes that they have made and attempt to use those mistakes against them in some way. Obviously, I am not referring to something serious, such as murder or sexual assault, but more minor incidents, such as spraying graffiti on the side of a building, stealing an item of minor value from a store, having a minor car accident soon after obtaining one’s driver’s license, singing a ridiculous song while wearing ridiculous clothing, and so forth. Also, I am not referring to recent mistakes (newer than ten years), but older mistakes that have no real reason to be remembered or referenced (i.e., fifteen or more years ago).

            In the case that anyone is wondering, I got the idea to start this thread after the great debacle with Brett Cavanaugh being nominated as a justice to the Supreme Court of the United States (and I am very glad that that issue has subsided), but this thread is not actually about him.

            As for myself, I obviously would not be happy if someone mentioned a mistake that I made from my distant past, because I would fail to see how it was relevant to my current situation. Thankfully, however, I have long since overcome any feelings of guilt or shame from mistakes that I made in the past, so, in the chance that someone did revive them, I would likely shrug off their actions and say “so what?”

            What does everyone else say about this? How would you react if someone mentioned a mistake of yours from the distant past and tried to use it against you, now?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2018)

It happens.  I usually am pretty quick to retort with my mindset at the time and what I did to correct whatever happened, if they say it in a serious fashion.  If it's a joke I'll just laugh it off.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 27, 2018)

What are these "mistakes" you speak of?


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2018)

The mistakes i've made in life were out of my control, so bringing them up won't really mean anything to me

Unless they were mistakes i had forgotten about, then I'd try to find out if I actually did make a mistake. If necessary anyway.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> What are these "mistakes" you speak of?



I am referring to minor mistakes that I have made, such as comments that I made toward my female teachers or female classmates when I was in middle and high school.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am referring to minor mistakes that I have made, such as comments that I made toward my female teachers or female classmates when I was in middle and high school.



Wrong? I don't recall ever doing anything wrong.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wrong? I don't recall ever doing anything wrong.



Then you likely have a poor memory, since it is nearly impossible for a person to not make at least one mistake at some point in their life.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 27, 2018)

My mother does this constantly

“Hey remember in 1995 you did this to me??? Fuck you!”


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am referring to minor mistakes that I have made, such as comments that I made toward my female teachers or female classmates when I was in middle and high school.


What did you say?


----------



## nobody (Dec 27, 2018)

My birth may have been a mistake.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 28, 2018)

Have you considered a career as a Historian? I mean for subjects other than me?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What did you say?



I have already told you, but, one time, when a female teach needed sunblock lotion, I said "may I rub it on you?"

There was another time when my class was taking a test, and I wanted to say "my handwriting is not good, may I please take the test orally," but the previous experience taught me to not say things such as that, so I did not say it.



Nep Nep said:


> Have you considered a career as a Historian? I mean for subjects other than me?



Yes, actually, I have; I was a history major before I changed my career path to technical support, a change that I feel was a wise decision, since technical support is likely to provide better career opportunities than will history.


----------



## Everlong (Dec 28, 2018)

anyone bringing up ur past as a means to discredit mock or insult u isn’t worth talking to imo so fuck em


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Everlong said:


> anyone bringing up ur past as a means to discredit mock or insult u isn’t worth talking to imo so fuck em



Yes, that is exactly how I feel about this subject, and a great way to summarize this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is exactly how I feel about this subject, and a great way to summarize this thread.


Are you going to ask for the thread to get locked now?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Then you likely have a poor memory, since it is nearly impossible for a person to not make at least one mistake at some point in their life.



Let me be the first to tell you are once again wrong. 

I believe in the heart of the cards so there is no way I can ever lose.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 28, 2018)

I think the mistake's I've made in the past were minor or not that damaging. So I'd just laugh it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Are you going to ask for the thread to get locked now?



No, because this is actually a great conversation that has not degraded, so I feel that there is no reason to lock the thread.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have already told you, but, one time, when a female teach needed sunblock lotion, I said "may I rub it on you?"
> 
> There was another time when my class was taking a test, and I wanted to say "my handwriting is not good, may I please take the test orally," but the previous experience taught me to not say things such as that, so I did not say it.
> 
> Yes, actually, I have; I was a history major before I changed my career path to technical support, a change that I feel was a wise decision, since technical support is likely to provide better career opportunities than will history.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have already told you, but, one time, when a female teach needed sunblock lotion, I said "may I rub it on you?"
> 
> There was another time when my class was taking a test, and I wanted to say "my handwriting is not good, may I please take the test orally," but the previous experience taught me to not say things such as that, so I did not say it.
> .



Are you always super horny or what?


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Are you always super horny or what?


It's funny how you ask that with an emoji with horns


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 30, 2018)

Jim said:


> It's funny how you ask that with an emoji with horns



Those are his tiny bat EARS Jim


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2018)

I get reminded constantly by my friends , I just laugh it off as it's just banter


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 30, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Are you always super horny or what?



I not constantly in a state of sexual arousal, if that is what you are asking, and why are you asking that, anyway?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2018)

I would cut them down where they stood


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2018)

I have never made a mistake in my life


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2018)

you can't just keep posting that image, lol


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2018)

Jim said:


> you can't just keep posting that image, lol



You and what army?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2018)

Jim said:


> you can't just keep posting that image, lol


Jim 

I will spare you for now


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2018)

brush it off 

the past is the past

time only flows in one direction (til we invent and master time travel that is ) and that's the direction i'm focused on



Jim said:


> you can't just keep posting that image, lol



clearly you don't know jojo


----------



## Ashi (Jan 1, 2019)

Depends on how bad this fuck up was


----------



## El Hit (Jan 2, 2019)

Sometimes no matter what you do to try  and fix it people do not forget. 
I always try to apologize if it is still bothering them but if I notice everything I  do does not work I just move on.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2019)

Charmander said:


> Sometimes no matter what you do to try  and fix it people do not forget.
> I always try to apologize if it is still bothering them but if I notice everything I  do does not work I just move on.



That is exactly how I feel about the situation, as well.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2019)

It depends on the type mistake and who is bringing it up (ex: Is it the person(s) you wronged, or just some asshole?). Some mistakes are unforgivable. Just last week I made one such mistake, and while i would certainly prefer it never be brought up again, it ruined a great friendship beyond repair, and if that former friend of mine ever brings it up again I will understand why.


----------



## Sequester (Jan 5, 2019)

If someone ever accuses me of making a mistake in public they would gain a lifelong enemy; you don't make a scene poisoning others minds with your opinions. 

If I spill Cabernet on my white shirt it is because I felt it was too dry and lacking in color.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

Louis-954 said:


> It depends on the type mistake and who is bringing it up (ex: Is it the person(s) you wronged, or just some asshole?). Some mistakes are unforgivable. Just last week I made one such mistake, and while i would certainly prefer it never be brought up again, it ruined a great friendship beyond repair, and if that former friend of mine ever brings it up again I will understand why.



What was that mistake, or do you not wish to discuss it in public?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 6, 2019)

I take ownership of all my mistakes. When someone brings them up I acknowledge my mistake and communicate how I plan to solve it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 8, 2019)

Wait, some people need other people to do this? They don't have their own brains going 'hey, remember that stupid thing you did when you were eleven? now let's dwell on all the times you said the wrong thing and why you should become a hermit who never inflicts their presence on others!' ???


----------



## kire (Jan 8, 2019)

~M~ said:


> I take ownership of all my mistakes. When someone brings them up I acknowledge my mistake and communicate how I plan to solve it.


Yup..

Own that shit.  It's how you handle the situation and how you've grown since it happened that counts. knowing that, it may irritate you, but not bother you about what you did.  Therefore, the person who brought it up is just being a dick.
Now if you did dumb shit 15years ago and are still doing dumb shit, you deserve to have it thrown in your face from time to time especially if you never took responsibility for it.


----------



## David (Jan 12, 2019)

I'd own up to it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2019)

~M~ said:


> I take ownership of all my mistakes. When someone brings them up I acknowledge my mistake and communicate how I plan to solve it.



That is a great thing to do, and I usually do the same, as well.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 12, 2019)

I mention my mistake to myself every day so that I can improve on it. Whatever someone tells me I have probably already said it to myself.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 13, 2019)

i mention shrike's mistakes to him everyday so that he can improve on it. Whenever someone tells him i've probably already said it to him.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2019)

I have one particular friend who doesnt hesitate to bring up bad or awkward instances .

In most cases , I just eat the L. What can you do but live and learn.


----------

